# Material for Lifetime Archery Targets



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

After reading reams of posts on this homemade target, I came to two conclusions:

1. It sounded like the best archery target I have ever heard off and easy to construct.

2. Getting the "stuffing" was one major headache.

So, I want to share what I did and you can probably do (even though you might have to shell out a few bucks).

I called around my area, St. Louis, MO after searching the web for recycled material in my area. I found a place that recycles clothing for various manufactures. After calling and explaining what I was going to do (and finding several employees where bow freaks) and offering to give them the link to the Lifetime Target thread, I was given a tour of the facility. They sort clothing by fabric type thickness, etc. I could have bought all T shirts and underwear but that was 35 cents a pound. The cheapest thing they had was burlap sacks at 20 cents a pound. They suggested that it would probably hold up better than cotton cloth outside (I don't know).

I bought 150 lbs. (bring a trailer or pickup) and went home and filled an empty 3ft by 3ft empty target sack I have previously purchased from Third Archery to try it out first. It worked awesome! I am now shooting 5 times as much and enjoying it 10 times more.

So for those of us who are impatient or don't have access to enough used clothing give this a try. For thirty bucks I would not go through all the grief I saw on the posts.

Good luck and good hunting.

Bob


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

happen to have the company name? im just across the river and trying to find material to make a target. ive got the outside bag material but need the inside


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

I went to goodwill and picked up a large bag 60-70lbs worth cloths to add to the old cloths that I had. I paid 5 buck for it. So here is another choice.


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

150 pounds!!! Holy crap!!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

best material I have found is window screening


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

dh1 said:


> best material I have found is window screening


Just window screen!? Like a whole crap load of it?!


----------

